# MACBOOK AIR NEUF MAIS SUPER LENT



## salah-b95 (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous,

Alors voila jai aster un macbook 11" air il y a environ 1 mois et demis, les deux premier semaine il était très rapide pas de soucis mais la il devient relativement lent sur internet par exemple sur youtube impossible de lire la video sans interruption, au bout de la 2 ieme seconde de la vidéos il se mest en charge vidéos l'enfer koi!! alor que mon pote n'a aucun souci les vidéos charge direct, internet aussi est un peu plus lent alor que cela ne fait meme pas 2 mois que je l'ai et l'ai acheter 949 euros au magazine


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2011)

euh

C'est probablement le correcteur orthographique qui tourne à pleine charge, saturant le processeur, occupant toute la mémoire vive, entraînant de fait un ralentissement important de la machine.


----------



## Mrdeep (17 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh
> 
> C'est probablement le correcteur orthographique qui tourne à pleine charge, saturant le processeur, occupant toute la mémoire vive, entraînant de fait un ralentissement important de la machine.





Euh , si c'est un problème sur Youtube , à mon avis c'est surtout dû à ta connection internet , et non à ton Mac ...


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh
> 
> C'est probablement le correcteur orthographique qui tourne à pleine charge, saturant le processeur, occupant toute la mémoire vive, entraînant de fait un ralentissement important de la machine.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




Mrdeep a dit:


> Euh , si c'est un problème sur Youtube , à mon avis c'est surtout dû à ta connection internet , et non à ton Mac ...



(re)


----------



## salah-b95 (18 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh
> 
> C'est probablement le correcteur orthographique qui tourne à pleine charge, saturant le processeur, occupant toute la mémoire vive, entraînant de fait un ralentissement important de la machine.



merci pour ta réponse je vais essayer peut tu me dire comment modifier le correcteur orthographique  sur mon macbook air???


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Décembre 2011)




----------



## salah-b95 (18 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


>


  qui peut me dire comment modifier le correcteur orthographique afin d'optimiser mon macbook air svvvvppppp


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 , on te laisse la parole !


----------



## cherryblue (18 Décembre 2011)

Utilises-tu ce macbook air à plat ou bien posé sur ton lit ? Car pour éviter la chauffe, il faut éviter de l'utiliser sur ton lit, ou sur un coussin, sauf si c'est un coussin d'air évidement


----------



## salah-b95 (18 Décembre 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> Utilises-tu ce macbook air à plat ou bien posé sur ton lit ? Car pour éviter la chauffe, il faut éviter de l'utiliser sur ton lit, ou sur un coussin, sauf si c'est un coussin d'air évidement



je lutilise le plus souvent sur mon lit !!!!!!!


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Décembre 2011)

salah-b95 a dit:


> je lutilise le plus souvent sur mon lit !!!!!!!



Et ben voilà...

Lit = chauffe = température du processeur trop haute = passage en mode sécurisé = ralentissement

Sinon, le correcteur orthographique, heu... tu devrais peut être relire le post en te disant que c'est du second degré


----------



## salah-b95 (18 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Et ben voilà...
> 
> Lit = chauffe = température du processeur trop haute = passage en mode sécurisé = ralentissement
> 
> Sinon, le correcteur orthographique, heu... tu devrais peut être relire le post en te disant que c'est du second degré



oui mais meme sans l'utiliser sur le lit il rame gravee


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2011)

salah-b95 a dit:


> oui mais meme sans l'utiliser sur le lit il rame gravee


Moi aussi ...  ... à la seule différence qu'il ne s'agit pas de mon MacBook Air !


----------



## salah-b95 (18 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi aussi ...  ... à la seule différence qu'il ne s'agit pas de mon MacBook Air !


et sa fai cb de temp ke tu la ton mac ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2011)

salah-b95 a dit:


> et sa fai cb de temp ke tu la ton mac ???


Euh ! Je ne parlais pas de mon mac ! ... sinon, pour répondre à ta question : 62 ans !:love:


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2011)

salah-b95 a dit:


> qui peut me dire comment modifier le correcteur orthographique afin d'optimiser mon macbook air svvvvppppp





C@cTuS a dit:


> Sly54 , on te laisse la parole !


Glups 




salah-b95 a dit:


> et sa fai cb de temp ke tu la ton mac ???


Tiens, bon exemple de ce qu'il faut éviter !


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2011)

Mrdeep a dit:


> Euh , si c'est un problème sur Youtube , à mon avis c'est surtout dû à ta connection internet , et non à ton Mac ...



ip du posteur chez free, et vu les soucis actuel entre free et youtube ...


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tiens, bon exemple de ce qu'il faut éviter !



a , je voi pa cke tu raconte la, je c ktu parl du posteur mai c mie kan ya - de letr et dé fote ; c + rapide


----------



## Mrdeep (24 Décembre 2011)

Lire ce post aujourd'hui est mon cadeau de noël de la part de MacG , merci beaucoup


----------



## C@cTuS (28 Décembre 2011)

ahahah , tu as bien du rigoler


----------



## DDivo (11 Mai 2012)

Moi aussi  Mais ça n'a toujours pas résolu mon problème :sleep:


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Mai 2012)

meme souci sur 3/4 des vidéos de YOutube . Personnellement , je trouve le débit des vidéos très lent sur Youtube par rapport à Dailymotion ou autre ...


----------



## Larme (12 Mai 2012)

Pas mieux, j'utilise _Chrome_ dans ces moments-là...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mai 2012)

Moi dans ces moments là je me dit que j'suis bien content d'avoir la Fibre :love:

(oui je sais ça ne résout rien mais j'ai le droit de me la raconter un peu non ?)


----------

